# lots of shooting and killing in my block



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

ok all week their being a lot of shooting going on i found out today that two girls where murder last night in my neighborhood and the night before my best friend next door nabore was shoot on the back of the neck and is paralyze form the neck down and has to have a respirator for the rest of his life and 3 nights before that was another murder this is all happening the last 5 days and all this is happening in less than 1/8 of a mile from around my house my best frend told me that if the had the money they wood live orlando,florida and move to another state thank GOD i just got a used AK-74 on Wednesday night this baby magazine is lodeed and ready and so is my AR-15 if any thing happens i am ready and set


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I would say moving is a wise choice either way.

-Jeff-


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I would say moving is a wise choice either way.
> 
> -Jeff-


i now but money is so tight


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

A pine box is even tighter...


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

toolboxluis said:


> thank GOD i just got a used AK-74 on Wednesday night this baby magazine is lodeed and ready and so is my AR-15 if any thing happens i am ready and set


set for what? You can't openly brandish these weapons in the street. You live in Orlando, not Khandahar. Mickey would be pissed.



toolboxluis said:


> BeefyBeefo said:
> 
> 
> > I would say moving is a wise choice either way.
> ...


Looks like you have close to $10,000 worth of guns (AK74 not making list?). That money could be spent on a new place where guns won't be so "needed." A wise man matches his spending to his priorities.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

toolboxluis said:


> i now but money is so tight


How did you get all of the guns you own? Do you shoot your guns regularly?

Moving is easier said than done but it appears to be something that you should seriously consider doing.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm in Ft. lauderdale FL and even though that's a good distance from orlando I hadn't heard of all this happening around the orlando area recently...


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

> Moving is easier said than done but it appears to be something that you should seriously consider doing.


... As well as working on your spelling and grammar.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

> Quote:
> Moving is easier said than done but it appears to be something that you should seriously consider doing.





> ... As well as working on your spelling and grammar.


I saw that coming. Glad you beat me to it!


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

unpecador said:


> ... As well as working on your spelling and grammar.


:smt082

At least he didn't leave the Caps Lock key on.....

PhilR.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

toolboxluis said:


> ok all week their being a lot of shooting going on i found out today that two girls where murder last night in my neighborhood and the night before my best friend next door nabore was shoot on the back of the neck and is paralyze form the neck down and has to have a respirator for the rest of his life and 3 nights before that was another murder this is all happening the last 5 days and all this is happening in less than 1/8 of a mile from around my house my best frend told me that if the had the money they wood live orlando,florida and move to another state thank GOD i just got a used AK-74 on Wednesday night this baby magazine is lodeed and ready and so is my AR-15 if any thing happens i am ready and set


So how is this relevant on a forum for semi-auto handguns? :roll:

PhilR.


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Second that....


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Hey *toolboxluis* do you have anything else to say for yourself ? I realize there may be a language barrier but that obviously hasn't stopped you from making posts.

You said that there have been multiple shootings and murders that have taken place close to your home and all in a span of 5 days, do you have any info to back that up?

You said money is tight yet you own multiple guns (estimated at $10,000) and I would imagine you are putting ammo through those guns. Are you still on SSD or are you working again?

At the very least, how about posting a picture of your AK-74 ? just to show that you're not entirely FOS. I've seen other pictures that you have posted so I know you can.

I am not calling you a liar but I am skeptical due to your irresponsiveness.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Grammar aside. . .*

I don't know where in Orlando he lives, but this is from the police blotter posted for The Orlando Sentinel yesterday: "Detectives on Thursday arrested a homeless man, Gaston Jones, 22, in the murder of two women on Hudson Street and Bolling Drive. Jones faces charges of first-degree murder with a firearm. Deputies said the murder was drug-related." All in all, I think I'd move. And it bears no relevance to the forum at all. Better served in the "Vent".


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

toolboxluis said:


> ok all week their being a lot of shooting going on i found out today that two girls where murder last night in my neighborhood and the night before my best friend next door nabore was shoot on the back of the neck and is paralyze form the neck down and has to have a respirator for the rest of his life and 3 nights before that was another murder this is all happening the last 5 days and all this is happening in less than 1/8 of a mile from around my house my best frend told me that if the had the money they wood live orlando,florida and move to another state thank GOD i just got a used AK-74 on Wednesday night this baby magazine is lodeed and ready and so is my AR-15 if any thing happens i am ready and set


*OK, *all week *there have been* a lot of s*hootings *going on. *I* found out today that two girls *were* *murdered* last night in my neighborhood. *The* night before*, *my best *friend's* next door *neighbor* was shoot on the back of the neck and is *paralyzed from* the neck down and has to have a respirator for the rest of his life. *Also,* 3 nights before that, *there *was another murder. *This* *has all happned in* the last 5 days and all less than 1/8 of a mile from my house. *My* best *friend* told me that if *he had* *the money*, they *would leave* *Orlando,Florida *and move to another state. *Thank GOD I* just got a used AK-74 on Wednesday night. *This baby's* magazine is *loaded *and ready, and so is my AR-15*. If* *anything *happens *I* am ready and set.​
I have made the attempt to edit this post by making some grammatical and spelling corrections and used this wonderful thing we call sentences in order to make this post less painful to read. I am not a miracle worker though.

Like everyone said, you'd got a ton of cash invested in guns and obviously have to feed them. Move. I'm sorry your neighborhood is going to crap, but it appears to me that if you got rid of some of your possessions, you'd be able to fund a move. Your priorities are not in the right order. Getting more guns, especially something like an AK (when you have an AR that can serve the same purpose) that serves no use to you out on the street, is just plain dumb. What are you going to do, walk around with your AK everywhere you go? I suggest you read this thread by another member,* spacedoggy. * http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15423 He and his wife have health problems and cash is short. So what did he do? He sold his guns to pay for his health care. He is an example of a man who has his priorities straight; health and family's well being over possessions.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*+1 Todd*

'Nuff said.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

It depends on the neighborhood folks... "Orlando-bashing"... Sheesh. I just moved from Windermere, FL, a few miles from Tiger's house. to Longwood, FL, a few miles from Chris Demarco's house... Both considered "Orlando" in the big picture.

The shootings, rapes, drugs, etc... are centered mostly in Paramore, and Pine Hills, FL, just outside downtown. Every big city has it's Paramore and Pine Hills...

Most Paramore/Pine Hills residents do not own their homes, so that makes moving easier. That said, the rents there are a bit below everywhere else... And government subsidized housing is hard to come by in nice neighborhoods... Those who DO own in Paramore, usually are the 3rd, 4th, 5th generation owners of these homes, which are quite unsellable. So moving for them is tough. They do NOT have a mortgage, cannot afford a mortgage. Most do not work. And if they do, it is below poverty, or below the table.

Most of the gun owners in Paramore did not buy their guns from the local range and/or FFL. Most of the pet owners in Paramore have their "pets" tied up in the front half of the house, so as not to destroy what's left of the back. These pets are most commonly named "Turbo", "Diesel", or "Mako"... or "Ganja".

The vast majority of "Orlando" resides outside of Paramore and Pine Hills. I haven't heard a siren in my neighborhood in years. Kids ride bikes up and down the street to the local park to play baseball, soccer, and swim in the pool... There are walking trails thoughout the community, and people use them at night. Not one rape, murder, or other violent crime in as long as I can remember...

If you're going to slam your neighborhood, and bitch about the crime, make sure you specify the NEIGHBORHOOD... Not the whole damn city...

I like this city.

40,000,000 tourists a year agree... although I avoid THOSE areas too! I just like the fact that those 40,000,000 visitors pay my taxes every year... I don't have to.

Jeff


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

the only risan why we are thigh in money is because my pick up engine blow up a few weeks ago so we took the money that we where saving to move out ($3000) and get a mini van and NO i don't own $10,000 in guns 
the last few years i only spend $3500 for my MY 3 AR-15 and my other guns and i traded for the AK-74 and for my FNP-9 so i did not have to spend money :smt076:smt076:smt076 and my other guns i got used so i got a great deal so payed less


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

unpecador said:


> Hey *toolboxluis* do you have anything else to say for yourself ? I realize there may be a language barrier but that obviously hasn't stopped you from making posts.
> 
> You said that there have been multiple shootings and murders that have taken place close to your home and all in a span of 5 days, do you have any info to back that up?
> 
> ...


when i work i do photography on the side and save my money but work is very far and few in between 
the only risan why we are thigh in money is because my pick up engine blow up a few weeks ago so we took the money that we where saving to move out ($3000) and get a mini van and NO i don't own $10,000 in guns
the last few years i only spend $3500 for my MY 3 AR-15 and my other guns 
i traded for the AK-74 and for my FNP-9 so i did not have to spend money and my other guns i got used so i got a great deal so payed less


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

unpecador said:


> How did you get all of the guns you own? Do you shoot your guns regularly?
> 
> Moving is easier said than done but it appears to be something that you should seriously consider doing.


i only gone to the range 4 times this year only shoot my wifes .22

the only risan why we are thigh in money is because my pick up engine blow up a few weeks ago so we took the money that we where saving to move out ($3000) and get a mini van and NO i don't own $10,000 in guns
the last few years i only spend $3500 for my MY 3 AR-15 and my other guns and i traded for the AK-74 and for my FNP-9 so i did not have to spend money and my other guns i got used so i got a great deal so payed less


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

hmmm, second time I have had to say it on here... Typical internet fourms, man post something even a little suspicious and you guys jump on him like stink on s***. Is this not supposed to be a COMMUNITY for like minded people to celebrate teir love for guns? Or is this just a little hating place.


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

submoa said:


> set for what? You can't openly brandish these weapons in the street. You live in Orlando, not Khandahar. Mickey would be pissed.
> 
> Looks like you have close to $10,000 worth of guns (AK74 not making list?). That money could be spent on a new place where guns won't be so "needed." A wise man matches his spending to his priorities.


the only risan why we are thigh in money is because my pick up engine blow up a few weeks ago so we took the money that we where saving to move out ($3000) and get a mini van and NO i don't own $10,000 in guns
the last few years i only spend $3500 for MY 3 AR-15 and my other guns and i traded for the AK-74 and for my FNP-9 so i did not have to spend money and my other guns i got used so i got a great deal so payed less


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

I just love it when people start telling you how to spend your money
when they don't know the circumstances you are facing ! It's easy to cast stones when you are not walking in someone shoes.


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

Dredd said:


> I'm in Ft. lauderdale FL and even though that's a good distance from orlando I hadn't heard of all this happening around the orlando area recently...


i was like wow what the hell is going on my friend show me the news paper and told me about the guy next door i was :smt104 and all so found out that on his street their are 10 empty houses because nobody wants live on that area any more


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> It depends on the neighborhood folks... "Orlando-bashing"... Sheesh. I just moved from Windermere, FL, a few miles from Tiger's house. to Longwood, FL, a few miles from Chris Demarco's house... Both considered "Orlando" in the big picture.
> 
> The shootings, rapes, drugs, etc... are centered mostly in Paramore, and Pine Hills, FL, just outside downtown. Every big city has it's Paramore and Pine Hills...
> 
> ...


you make a good point :smt023


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

BigMatt said:


> hmmm, second time I have had to say it on here... Typical internet fourms, man post something even a little suspicious and you guys jump on him like stink on s***. Is this not supposed to be a COMMUNITY for like minded people to celebrate teir love for guns? Or is this just a little hating place.


its interesting that you say that i do see that a lot hear :smt022


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

stetson said:


> I just love it when people start telling you how to spend your money
> when they don't know the circumstances you are facing ! It's easy to cast stones when you are not walking in someone shoes.


true very true :smt023
their is a lot more in my life that pepol Do Not now about
if some one wants to now just ask don't trow stones 
i have no resin to lie to any body in this forum


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Quick story about my neighborhood in Margate FL. We had a few robberies by some kids who likely pawned whatever they took. They burglarized a few people across the street, around the corner, and down a side street. One day I came home to a police officer near my home. I was thinking to myself "did they get my house?" What happened was around the corner a guy was home when the kids attempted to burglarize the home. Little did they know that the guy was an avid shooter. Kid took a shot in the chest and didn't survive his injury. So we were being warned and questioned about any other kids around the area doing the same. By kid I don't mean real young, I'd say probably 16-19 years of age. I still call people younger than me kids and I'm only 26 *shrug*. Anyhow, after that...no more robberies around the neighborhood. Probably wised up to the fact that many of us are gun owners.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

BigMatt said:


> hmmm, second time I have had to say it on here... Typical internet fourms, man post something even a little suspicious and you guys jump on him like stink on s***. Is this not supposed to be a COMMUNITY for like minded people to celebrate teir love for guns? Or is this just a little hating place.


I appears you have done some hating yourself, remember this thread (minus the inappropriate comment removed from your post that was directed at another member and made a reference to the "F" word followed by the word "YOU" and something about a horse being rode in on)...

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=134038#post134038

How's this for "COMMUNITY"...?


> dont talk to me again


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BigMatt said:


> hmmm, second time I have had to say it on here... Typical internet fourms, man post something even a little suspicious and you guys jump on him like stink on s***. Is this not supposed to be a COMMUNITY for like minded people to celebrate teir love for guns? Or is this just a little hating place.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but even though we all have a common interest in guns, that's where a lot of the similarities end. A common like of guns does not equate to a free pass to say anything without people posting opposing viewpoints. People here have opinions, many of them different. If you post something out there in the open forum, you should expect to hear things you do not want to hear. Just because we all like guns, we are not, proudly, a group of "yes men" that will nod and smile if someone posts something we don't agree with. If that's what you're looking for, you're in the wrong place.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

stetson said:


> I just love it when people start telling you how to spend your money


Advice: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/advice

Suggestion: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/suggestion


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Todd said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but even though we all have a common interest in guns, that's where a lot of the similarities end. A common like of guns does not equate to a free pass to say anything without people posting opposing viewpoints. People here have opinions, many of them different. If you post something out there in the open forum, you should expect to hear things you do not want to hear. Just because we all like guns, we are not, proudly, a group of "yes men" that will nod and smile if someone posts something we don't agree with. If that's what you're looking for, you're in the wrong place.


Nicely put!

Plus, if we were all the same, we wouldn't have anyone else to make fun of or blame for our problems! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Todd said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but even though we all have a common interest in guns, that's where a lot of the similarities end. A common like of guns does not equate to a free pass to say anything without people posting opposing viewpoints. People here have opinions, many of them different. If you post something out there in the open forum, you should expect to hear things you do not want to hear. Just because we all like guns, we are not, proudly, a group of "yes men" that will nod and smile if someone posts something we don't agree with. If that's what you're looking for, you're in the wrong place.


Well stated.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Ok *toolboxluis* thanks for responding and trying to explain your situation, hope things work out for you.


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

unpecador said:


> I appears you have done some hating yourself, remember this thread (minus the inappropriate comment removed from your post that was directed at another member and made a reference to the "F" word followed by the word "YOU" and something about a horse being rode in on)...
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=134038#post134038
> 
> How's this for "COMMUNITY"...?


No hating just standing up for what I belive and I respond in kind when people treat me negatively. I will be damned if I will set back and let anyone who didnt go through REALLY go through 9/11 tell me to be ashamed for anything I say in relation to 9/11 when he was probably sitting on his couch safe and secure.

And as far as opposing viewpoints you can disagree without treating people like crap. I guess some stereotypes are right about guns and trashy hicks LMAO or something like that.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Before this one turns into a pissing contest .....








​


----------

